# Shipyard



## Andy in Germany (Aug 27, 2015)

For some time I've been painting with Acrylics, almost exclusively celtic designs (which I'll upload when I have time), but one day I saw a photograph of a ship being rebuilt and spontaneously decided to paint it. Astonishingly, about two years of dithering and trying to get up my courage later, I finished it, and even more astonishingly, it was acceptable enough to show people.

There are plenty of mistakes if you look at the original (there's a rather badly painted ladder that I keep meaning to cover over) but it iwas a massive step forward in confidence. 

I'm now starting sketches for a partner painting, so any suggestions and feedback are welcome...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I really like this! What a great use of color. Leave that poor ladder alone, keep it as is.

Welcome to the forum btw! :vs_wave:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is great! I would not have thought it was the work of a novice unless you told me. I'm with Susan, I don't see any problem with the ladder. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Aug 27, 2015)

Many thanks for the kind comments... It is encouraging that people who _can_ draw and paint appreciate what I've done.

The ladder isn't visible in the photo unless you know it is there, so it only annoys me...


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the pale colours used.
This is a great painting.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love it!!! :kiss:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

That's great, I get the feeling you understand the construction of ship's, do you build scale models. That is if nothing else technically very accurate. I love it, thanks for showing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks again for the kind comments. The painting is a slightly compressed veryion of a photograph that took my fancy one day. I think it was from a website for a shipbuilding company.


----------

